# Purchasing a pregnant doe



## KBS (Jan 31, 2017)

I am purchasing a Nigerian Dwarf doe that is due the end of March. We will be picking her up on Saturday. Since I thought I had a while longer until I had to deal with the pregnancy thing (Our other two are only 8 months old), I am not really prepared. This will be her second freshening so hopefully she knows what she is doing 

It is a two hour drive. She will be in a XL dog crate in the back of an SUV. I know the girl is probably going to be stressed, but is there anything I can do to help minimize it?  Is there anything that I need to have on hand for her when I get her home? I thought I had read somewhere on here about does needing a CDT shot during their pregnancy, but I can't seem to find it. She was UTD before she got pregnant, but has received nothing since. When is she suppose to receive it? 

And if you have any other tips or suggestions that would be great!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2017)

Generally the CDT is given 1 month before kidding so some of the benefits are passed on to the kids. The kids are then given a shot @ 1 month and a booster 1 month later.
http://www.dummies.com/home-garden/hobby-farming/raising-goats/common-vaccinations-for-goats/

Grats on getting a soon to be momma goat for your herd!  that everything goes well. You should seriously consider doing a fecal a week or so after you get her home as the trip and being pregnant might cause a parasite bloom and if so, you'll want to treat for that ASAP.

Hope you'll share some pics when you have her home and settled.


----------



## KBS (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi All!  We brought her home on Saturday but are a little concerned.  They sent some of her grain home with her to transition her over, but we can't get her to eat it.  She does seem to be eating hay, but is just picking at the grain.  Is this normal after being moved or should I be having her checked by a vet?  She seems to be adjusting fine otherwise, but this is our first pregnant doe so I am not sure what to expect.   They said she is due sometime the end of March.  She had trips with her first pregnancy and quads on the second.  This is her third.
Thanks!


----------



## reneerising (Nov 12, 2018)

KBS said:


> Hi All!  We brought her home on Saturday but are a little concerned.  They sent some of her grain home with her to transition her over, but we can't get her to eat it.  She does seem to be eating hay, but is just picking at the grain.  Is this normal after being moved or should I be having her checked by a vet?  She seems to be adjusting fine otherwise, but this is our first pregnant doe so I am not sure what to expect.   They said she is due sometime the end of March.  She had trips with her first pregnancy and quads on the second.  This is her third.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 27556


Hello
How did all go with the pregnant doe?

I am interested in a fainting goat and learned of a doe but she is pregnant and I am a little nervous on should i purchase her. 

I have 5 goats all under 8 months.

What recommendations do you have?

Thanks


----------



## KBS (Dec 10, 2018)

She did really well.  I worried more than I probably needed to.  Had two healthy does for us.  She did reject one, so we had to bottle feed but I think that was partly our fault.  We were not sure of her due date and when she went, she was in the barn with everyone else.  Checked on her at midnight and she was sleeping, checked at 5am and had two kids.


----------

